# Are you afraid of authority figures?



## failoutboy (Jan 4, 2014)

*.*

.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh si! It's one of the SA effects I can't shake off.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

I wouldn't say I'm afraid of them, but I expect them to do the wrong thing the majority of the time. I don't trust people with authority not to abuse it; hence, I try to avoid cops and such. I don't have a traditional boss at my job, but if I did, I'd likely do anything in m power to keep his attention elsewhere. Don't want to jeopardize my position.


----------



## PressOnBrah (Feb 23, 2014)

They make me feel uncomfortable, and my SAD acts up around them, but I certainly am not afraid. Actually, I feel much more confident when faced against an authority figure, because they're so used to people bowing down to them that they're thrown off guard when someone actually stands up to them.

Hell, I have NO problem confronting authority figures. I can barely even have normal conversations with people, but I've told off quite a few professors and police/security officers.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes. Most definitely yes. Some of the professors I've had have been friendly enough that by the end of the semester in their class I feel far more comfortable around them than I did before, but there's definitely still a bit of fear there. Every time I have to have a meeting with one I'm freaking out before hand, even if it's with someone like my advisor who I've been meeting with since my freshman year.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes, I am. They give me the scaries.


----------



## AlexSky (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Weirdly enough, not really. I laugh at teachers and police officers and such whose policies or behaviour are idiotic. The only time authority intimidates me is not necessarily due to their official position, i.e. job status or law enforcement, but if they are an authority in terms of knowledge and experience, i.e. an actually very intelligent professor or experienced musician.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

My SA has always been at its worst around authority figures. Even now, with my boss I'm the "good one" who has her paperwork done on time, who does everything she's told before the deadline, who does extra prep work, etc, just like when I was the stereotypical "teacher's pet" when I was a kid. All because of my SA. 

My coworker was recently promoted so she's now my boss. That actually helped a bit because I'm used to relating to her on a more equal level.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm not scared of authority figures- I break them down overtime.
They can be the ones to fear of making me upset.


----------



## BoringJim (Apr 20, 2014)

No, I find them on the whole to be extremely reassuring.

Many people find the thought of martial law with soldiers on every corner to be quite horrific, but I sort of like it. Perhaps because I think they would protect me from everyone else (of whom I am scared!).


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s12MwXlVeOIL


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

failoutboy said:


> Are you afraid of authority figures?
> 
> I am afraid of them. I didn't think I was, I thought I avoided them just because they made me uncomfortable, but now I think I am actually afraid of them. I can make myself believe that rationally, I am not afraid of them, but when I actually interact with them, I can't make eye contact and can't speak fluently.
> 
> I think this is one of the reasons I appear more like a kid than an adult to other people. Adults are supposed to be able to speak with other adults as though they are on the same level, but I always act like the kid who was told to stay after class by the teacher. Are you like this? How can I get over my fear of authority figures so I can act more adult?


My speech seems to lessen around them..heck these were the types that caused me trouble in elementary school..(kids were somewhat authoritarian)..like i mentioned somewhere..i can't deal with aggressive or stern types..maybe it's cus i have stern family members..i dunno:stu...sometimes i worry how i'am gonna have a career cus..no one wants to work with someone who isn't sure of themselves..or sensitive..even though i pride myself on trying to look angry..even though that may be off-putting to some.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes, I guess I'm intimidated by some of them, but I'm intimidated by most people. :b When I know I'm in trouble I think I become a little bit of a kiss-***. I like to think I'm being respectful, but I'm really just submitting to them so things will end as smoothly as possible. I envy my friends and people in general that really stand up for themselves and don't take any bull**** from cops or anyone else who's giving them an unnecessarily hard time.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm afraid of anyone who wants to be my boss to the point to where they go out of their way to make it happen. :um


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

no not really


----------



## Morumot (Sep 21, 2011)

I feel intimidated by older people in general, like they think they are better than me and my opinions aren't as valid as theirs.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

No I'm not. The first time I got pulled over by a cop was because I didn't merge to the right. I would drive through downtown to go to work every day and because of the construction, they created a new lane and I had new idea because they created it on the day before I got pulled over. the cop got all pissed off and I'm just like "Why can't you understand that I did not even know? That stupid lane was just made yesterday." He then called the sheriff to come and I have no freakin clue what I was suppose to do. He then let me off with a warning. No offense but cops can be the biggest jerks sometimes and do not understand when certain things are done on accident.


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

Yes, because they can't be trusted. They have nearly complete legal immunity. Every time a cop kills someone it's "he gets 2 weeks paid leave" and nothing else. No one with power should be trusted, they will use that power to abuse you and **** you over.


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

I used to be pretty intimidated by them, not as much anymore. For me, it is the thought of being judged or ridiculed that I am scared of. These feelings are not as strong as they used to be, but certainly they are still there.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not really, but a lot of them are *******s.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

:no


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm afraid of disappointing authority figures. I have a very strong need for their approval and when someone in a position of authority relative to me disapproves it can just destroy me.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Gwynevere said:


> I'm afraid of disappointing authority figures. I have a very strong need for their approval and when someone in a position of authority relative to me disapproves it can just destroy me.


Same for me.


----------

